# betta is sick



## Kolts_momma (Jan 7, 2016)

His fins look like they are sticking together and he is loosing his color.

ammonia .25 ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 0 ppm

This was my first time using the API freshwater test kit. I read all directions and think I did it correctly but since all the tests came back so low it makes me suspicious. 

I have a 5 gallon planted tank with a filter and heater (80 degrees) 
I also have a cory cat in the tank but the Betta doesn't seem to mind him.

I am really worried about the betta.. she cant swim very well right now.

I have had him since Christmas time... pretty new at all of this.
I found some advice online that said to put him in a smaller area to medicate. I have him in the original little cup I bought him in.
In one gallon of water I put in my water treatment and the recommended dosage of aquarium salt.


----------



## Kolts_momma (Jan 7, 2016)

I read some advice that recomended triple sulfur or tetracycline. Would either of these work? Where do I find?
I don't know a lot about medicating but I'm hoping someone can give some advice.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry to take so long-Yes it will work. Also, I us a pinch 3-4 grains of rock salt in my betta jars, so an 1/8th of a table spoon in your tank will prevent most issues.

If you lose the betta just P.M. me and I'll take care of it with a new one.


----------



## Kolts_momma (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you for your response.
My tank is at work. I was planning on bringing him home with me for the weekend if he was still doing bad but his fins started "unmelting" so I left him there.
Thankfully he was looking much better on friday afternoon and just the tips of the top and back fins looked stuck together. He was also much more active and his color was returning. 
I didn't end up getting either of the medications I listed in my last post, just medicated with the recomended amount of aq salt. I also raised aq temp to about 82. This seems to be as high as it will go.
I have done a lot of googling and I believe he had fin melt. 
I am relieved he seemed to be healing because what I found online didn't give me much hope.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Can you increase the heat? He'd be happier ina tank around 85, increase slowly though. Also if you are getting an ammonia reading and no nitrates your tank is not cycled, have you changed filter media or cleaned the tank recently?


----------



## Kolts_momma (Jan 7, 2016)

Haven't changed filter media.
I have been doing a 50% water change once a week but was just told to switch that to a 30% twice a week? Thoughts on that would be appreciated. 
I have a small in tank heater and the highest I have been able to get the water is about 82. 
Would you advise getting a higher watt heater?
Now I have a 25 watt adjustable submerged heater and it's turned all of the way up.
It's a 5 gal aq.


----------



## Kolts_momma (Jan 7, 2016)

Got to work today and he is looking so good.
Fins are about 85% unmelted and he is much more active. Swimming around like before anything happened.
I do wish I knew what happened but glad it seems to be over.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I would try to up the temp for him, slowly of course. 
I personally think 50% water change weekly is fine. 
Glad he is looking better!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad he is shaping up


----------



## Kolts_momma (Jan 7, 2016)

Here are a couple of update pictures. Only his top fin is still a little stiff and a tad pointed but looks so much better!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

He does still appear to be a bit clamped up. Hopefully he continues to improve!


----------

